# Penis color...................



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

I know this is an odd question, but a concern I have & been wanting to ask !

Our boy we had neutered at about 18 months hardly has his penis come out & this rescue boy that got neutered before we saved him always has it out & concerned about it looking whitish in color !

It will sometimes be white, pale pink, & sometimes blood red, but mostly white alot ! Notice mainly while he's sitting & don't seem to happen in just 1 position.

Any suggestions ??????

I just think maybe his comes out more than our own dog b/c is was older before he got neutered. Could that be ?

Thanks for any advice......


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

hm, i would think that maybe it depends on the reason its coming out... the deeper color seems like it would be because of more blood flow... so if he's aroused then that would explain the darker red color?

not sure, just a midnight guess


----------



## kelso (Jan 22, 2007)

not sure. Kelso is not "fixed" and his thing hardly ever comes out..maybe once every 2 months...but it is always the pink-red "lipstick" color that everyone talks about...have not witnessed any white or pale color


----------



## xwildman138x (Jan 11, 2008)

Barons red rocket is sometimes pink sometimes paler. It does seem to change color and were always telling him to put it away. Especially after he was fixed. Now that he is 8 months it seems to be subsiding a little.


----------



## kbigge (Dec 29, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: BaronthegreatBarons red rocket


----------



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

Yes.....red rocket, lip stick, etc ! This post is going to be very interesting !









I just want to make sure something isn't going on with him.









He was neutered by vet tech's before we go thim & not sure if they could have done something funky ? This pound has tech's do this with some of their dogs. Free I guess & practice.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: LuvourGSs
> He was neutered by vet tech's before we go thim & not sure if they could have done something funky ? This pound has tech's do this with some of their dogs. Free I guess & practice.


even with a tech performing the surgery - an actual vet must be assisting (in Ca, but doesnt seem like something that would vary). anyway, my point is that i doubt anything funky happened during surgery. i havent heard of anything similar, so it could be something or it could be something rare and major - just drop a line to your vets office or spend some time on google.

i call tildens "his pinky" but i rarely see it. maybe, once every 6mo.


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

I used to have have the same question. (Our boy was neutered at about 18months.) Sometimes it was very white, and almost looked like something was wrong, or infected. However, lately, the color has been consistently red or pink. He has been on quite a bit of antibiotics lately for an unrelated issue....

I had completely forgotten about that color issue.


----------

